# Condensador no se descarga.



## dvm (May 28, 2012)

Tengo un tv cuyo condensador de filtrado en la fuente de alimentación una vez esconectada,no se descarga.Al encender se carga hasta los 315 v.,pero luego al desenchufar de la red no se descarga es normal?.


----------



## elgriego (May 28, 2012)

Hola dvm,Podes patentar el invento si no se descarga ,inventaste la pila eterna de alto voltage jaja.
Ahora hablando en serio, es normal ,en caso de condensadores de buena calidad que conserven su carga durante bastante tiempo,(supongo que haces referencia al filtro de entrada!!),en esos casos ,cuando se procede al servicio de un tv ,y queres evitar la patada ,o quemar algun componente,por manipular con voltage,existen diferentes opciones,1 conectar entre los terminales del filtro una lampara ,Bombilla incandescente de 220v 25w,para descargarlo rapidamente,o tambien cuando este descargado soldarle una resistencia de 120k 1w,para ayudar a una rapida descarga.

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## dvm (May 28, 2012)

Hola elgriego.
Gracias ante todo por tú respuesta.
Efectivamente me refiero al condensador electrolítico que hay en el primario de la fuente.Ya sé como descargarlo,pero el problema viene porque el tv. no enciende y si el condesador no se descarga al desconectar el tv.el fallo es el condensador?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 28, 2012)

Amigo dvm, creo que NO asimilaste el comentario del colega elgriego. Si un condesador no tiene fugas o NO existe demanda alguna de corriente hacia el, este permanecera cargado indefinidamente.
Tienes un problema en la fuente de alimentacion, despreocupate del condensador, si se comporta de esa manera esta funcionando excelente.


----------



## dvm (May 29, 2012)

La pregunta sobre el condensador la hago por que antes el condensador se descargaba muy rápido,desconectaba el Tv. y media y ya marcaba 40 Vcd. y ahora lo compruebo otra vez,desconecto y cuando mido sigue en 319 y se descarga muy lentamente si mido la tensión con el tester,si lo quito no se descarga.
Como muy bien comentais el problema debe estar en el primario de la fuente.


----------



## elgriego (May 29, 2012)

Hola dvm,como estas ,No se cuales son tus conocimientos sobre fuentes conmutadas y tvs en general,pero como ya te hemos dicho ,si el filtro de entrada no se descarga ,significa que la fuente no arranca,pueden ser un monton de cosas ,tenes que empezar a medir y ser nuestros ojos y oidos a la distancia,Controla el zener de 6,8v D603,tambien el tr q601,el optoacoplador ic 601 y creo que esta fuente usa en el secundario un regulador de referencia s110 o algo por el estilo,medite todas las r del lado caliente ,es decir las que estan en el primario del trafo,y tambien las que estan a la salida del rectificador de los 110v ,que seguramente son los que usan para la referencia del opto,supongo que la fuente debe entregar 110 v ya que no publicaste la otra parte del plano,tambien puede ser que este mal el str 6707,aunque por lo general se ponen en corto,y queman el fusible de entrada,y por lo visto aparentemente ,no es tu caso.

Saludos.


----------



## nocta (May 29, 2012)

Sería más fácil que subas fotos de la placa de ambos lados.


----------



## J2C (May 29, 2012)

Ante todo, ese televisor funciona o no???.


Por que sino funciona, indudablemente es la fuente la que esta KOT (Nock Out Técnico) y es natural que no descargue el capacitor debido al Integrado usado que tiene salida MosFet.


Tipico problema de las fuentes con los STRS..... ya que toman la tensión auxiliar (pin #9 de este STRS) para arrancar con resistencias (R604 - R651) pero desde antes del puente rectificador de línea. Al no funcionar la fuente solo queda el MosFet colgado del Capacitor Electrolítico sobre los 300 Vcc y entonces el mismo se descargara según el estado propio, si esta bueno dura muchísimo cargado.


Si antes se te descargaba el capacitor era por que la fuente funcionaba y ella misma lo termina de descargar a pesar que la ausencia de la tensión que viene por medio de R604 - R651 ya que funcionando la fuente obtiene del transformador switching dicha tensión auxiliar.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 29, 2012)

Amigo J2C, obviamente que el televisor no funciona.


----------



## dvm (May 29, 2012)

Subo esquema chasis BE-5.
Efectivamente el TV. no funciona.
-D603 OK.


----------



## J2C (May 29, 2012)

Dvm

Que prueba has realizado de las que te indico *Don ElGriego* en su *post #6* ???. Quien tiene el televisor delante suyo eres tu.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## dvm (May 30, 2012)

He cambiado Ic600 str s6707 y sigue sin funcionar.


----------



## J2C (May 30, 2012)

Dvm



dvm dijo:


> He cambiado Ic600 str s6707 y sigue sin funcionar.


 
Goto *#11* .


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 30, 2012)

Amigo, debes cerciorarte si al menos el CI de la fuente recibe alimentacion de arranque. Puede que el problema se encuentre en el secundario. Por ejem. etapa salida horizontal, en cortocircuito.


----------



## dvm (Jun 4, 2012)

Hola a todos:
Después de seguir comprobando el estado de los componentes,he encontrado en el secundario del chopper la resistencia R646 de 1.2 Ohmios 1/4 w abierta,he procedido a cambiarla y la fuente ha arrancado.


----------



## J2C (Jun 4, 2012)

Dvm

Arranco la fuente y el TV ???.

Por que esas resistencias suelen cumplir funciones de fusibles ante cortocircuitos.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## dvm (Jun 4, 2012)

No la Tv.no enciende.El led de stand by parpadea dos veces.No hay imagen ni sonido.


----------



## dvm (Jun 5, 2012)

No tengo imagen ni sonido,tengo 160 Vcd en + b, y el led parpadea 2 veces.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 5, 2012)

Amigo, observa en el datasheet del TV, pues la cantidad de veces que parpadea el LED frontal acusa la falla!.- EXitos.


----------



## J2C (Jun 5, 2012)

Dvm

Como te dice _Gudino Roberto duverlin_ la cantidad de veces que parpadea el led frontal indica la falla del TV, pero en el esquemático del post *#10* no esta indicado eso.


Por otra parte esos +160V de +B son excesivos y pueden ó han quemado algo. El +B en la unión de katodo del D609 y R816 debe ser +120V para ese TV. Hay mas componentes conectados en esa línea, pero te indico solo esos 2 para que te des cuenta.


El problema que hace que tengas tanta tensión en ese punto podría estar producido por alguno de los siguientes componentes semicoductores defectuosos:
IC602 (Detector de Tensión/Regulador)
IC601 (OptoAcoplador)
Q602/Q603/Q604 (Transistores)
... y el resto de los componentes asociados a esa parte del circuito, sean resistencias, capacitores o diodos.

Deberás verificar toda esa área y lo recomendable es siempre que al menos se desuelde uno de los extremos de dichos componentes de dos conexiones. El optoacoplador debes probarlo fuera del circuito con dos multimetros en función de medición de diodos. El IC602 no es tan sencillo de medir. 


En el esquemático están indicadas las tensiones que se deben encontrar en los distintos electrodos de los transistores y circuitos integrados. *Pero bajo ningún concepto intentes medir las tensiones de Q802* ya que tu multimetro/tester pasaría a mejor vida (QEPD/RIP).



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------

